# Counterfeit "vintage" Aquadive 709 watches



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

I posted this as a PSA at the dwf, but thought this might be a better place.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/fake-vintage-aquadive-watches-808213.html


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I want to thank you for your report. Hopefully this information will serve all that are interested in vintage Aquadive watches as we are, should take more precautions before purchasing a vintage watch especially checking the background of the individual, references and provenance of the watch in question and even a report from a recognized watchmaker familiar with vintage watches especially Aquadive. Again thank you and a 3 days approval period of the watch in question.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> I want to thank you for your report. Hopefully this information will serve all that are interested in vintage Aquadive watches as we are, should take more precautions before purchasing a vintage watch especially checking the background of the individual, references and provenance of the watch in question and even a report from a recognized watchmaker familiar with vintage watches especially Aquadive. Again thank you and a 3 days approval period of the watch in question.


Thanks, Bill. I didn't do this alone, the resources and knowledge of several WUS members were pooled to put all the pieces together.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I know Scott and I thank all that plied their efforts to form this report. Hmm I wonder what country is responsible...


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Big thanks to cmoy |> 
Without Chris we'd still be scratching our heads over this one.
I don't know anyone else that's spent as much time researching and thinking about these watches.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow!  Thanks Scott! We would be still be scratching our heads if my boss knew I was researching during work :-d Thank you Scott for listening to me ramble on and on and on about these Discosubs! I think we make a **** Discoteam LOL And thanks for posting your findings! |> |>



timesofplenty said:


> Big thanks to cmoy |>
> Without Chris we'd still be scratching our heads over this one.
> I don't know anyone else that's spent as much time researching and thinking about these watches.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

There's a buyer that posted he too got scammed on the DWF. I hope they can get their money back, as it seems a lot got duped.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

timesofplenty said:


> Big thanks to cmoy


x2, the jedi master


----------



## barbie3 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, it is a very nice page, it have a nice and useful information, i like it very much. It is very entertaining and also informative Thanks.


----------

